# Photoimpact pro 11 won't load in Windows 7



## achantel (Mar 29, 2010)

I recently bought a new computer running windows 7 and need to install Photoimpact pro 11. Initially I received the 1607 error message. I tried some suggestions I found online to fix that and I no longer get the error code. Now, every time I try to install it gets about half way through the green install status bar and then just stops. I have tried cleaning out the registry with CCleaner. I tried installing from the hard drive (that didn't work at all).

Any suggestions?

Allen


----------



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

I think you need to upgrade to at least PI 12 to run it on W7.

This version was the first to have an update to make it compatible with Vista, I currently have it installed on my W7 desktop without issues.

Looks like they merged with Corel, and the latest version is PaintShop Photo™ Pro X3

I have the patch for v12, if you find a copy somewhere.

Here are the patches for older Ulead Software
http://www.corel.com/servlet/Satellite/us/en/Content/1197911963266

Did you try right clicking on the installer and select "run as administrator"?

.


----------



## achantel (Mar 29, 2010)

Well, I did a "clean boot" of windows and then tried the install again and it worked. I've since rebooted "normally" and the program seems to run, although it crashed a couple of times while editing a bunch of photos. I'll have to wait and see if that's going to be a recurring problem.


----------



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

There is a service pack available for that version. See the link I posted.

Glad you got it working.

.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

I think the PhotoImpact 12 Pro is from Nova.
http://www.novadevelopment.com/

Not sure if the one from Ulead would work or not.

But here is the Ulead, PhotoImpact 12 Service Pack 
http://www.ulead.com/tech/pi/pi_ftp.htm


----------



## achantel (Mar 29, 2010)

Thanks for the responses. 

The file downloaded in the service pack for ver. 11 is actually older than the file version on the PI 11 disk, so apparently my copy of the program already includes that fix.

The download for version 12 says it requires ver 12, so it doesn't appear that it would work with version 11.

At the moment it seems to be working ok. Thanks again.

BTW, I had gotten a copy of Corel's new Paint Shop Photo Express and installed it. I hated it so I uninstalled it. It looks like Corel took something good and ruined it.

Allen


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

I have used PhotoImpact 6, 7, 8 and 10 Pro and use version 8 now. I love the program and it's sad they have been taken over and are getting changed and Gif Animator 5 is great and will be done away with and that's sad. Been looking forward to see a newer version for years but now that will not happen.

Here is a place to check out.
http://www.pircnet.com/

Your see forums listed also so maybe you can find more help.

Ulead/Corel Forum

Possible fixes to PI problems, please try them


----------

